# Modulus Quantum 5 string dilemma



## Sepultorture (Sep 30, 2012)

So i head to cosmo music today in Richmond Hill to jam out my Bowes 7 string on some gear, and after trying out a couple heads and cabs combe i'm still pretty much on the 6505 the whole time lol. But that's not the point of this thread. after i was done jammin some stuff out and all the clerks gawked at my custom bowes (Brian might have some new customers lol) i went to check out other guitar and some basses. As i enter the bass room and scan around the room at the selection, my eyes caught it and it was a heart stopping moment of disbelief and total excitment. a mint condition Modulus Quantum 5 string bass, loaded with bartolini pickups (my fav, even over emgs). so i had to take it off the wall and give it a whirl.

my thoughts on it, the neck feels and plays amazing, the carbon fiber looks and feels great. the barts sound amazing, the body is comfortable as hell, and it's very well balanced.

apparently a trade in for something else (who the hell would give this up, i wouldn't) and selling for $1850. who could possibly pass that up.

now here's this dilemma, i COULD buy it, but i gotta pay this damn credit card off, i want this thing done and paid by years end, but if i gun for this, that's 2 grand after taxes. layaway isn't and option, it's only 60 days, 90 if they can stretch it. and i don't wanna jump on financing, but i know by the time i have the cash, it will be long gone and my opportunity sails away forever

what the heck should i do i wonder

any advice guys?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2012)

While that's a solid deal for sure, it's by no means completely out of the ordinary, at least in North America. I'd hold your financial well being over a bass for the time being, not to mention with Modulus it's not like finding an awesome one is one in a million, but par the course. 

Though, it could sit there for awhile and then you can have your cake and slap it too.....or something like that.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 30, 2012)

That's a pretty normal price for a used Modulus. It's not worth going into massive debt to buy gear.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 1, 2012)

all very true, but at the same time, we have no modulus dealers up here, atleast none i've seen listed anywhere. infact this is the first an only time i've ever seen a Modulus in person, aside from at a show.

but it's all very true, i don't want to put myself in more debt right now, i want that damn credit card paid off by decembers end.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 8, 2012)

went to cosmos again, jammed te bass out, still effing love the feel, playability and sound, but as cheap as it is i am indeed broke as fuck, and i kn the only way i will get one after this is too buy one new or stumble across a miracle like this again, you nevr see these basses in canada. but being in debt on top of debt, nah, gunna get myself out, then save and buy gear again


----------



## Necris (Oct 8, 2012)

I've had a couple Quantums, I have one now, and like every other instrument on the planet they're not worth living in debt for.

If you have issues getting them cheap (in comparison to the cost of a new one) in Canada someone here in the US could probably help you out, or you could wander around the talkbass classifieds for a while. I see them pop up for under-2k pretty often on various sites, and even under $1500 on occasion.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 9, 2012)

Necris said:


> I've had a couple Quantums, I have one now, and like every other instrument on the planet they're not worth living in debt for.
> 
> If you have issues getting them cheap (in comparison to the cost of a new one) in Canada someone here in the US could probably help you out, or you could wander around the talkbass classifieds for a while. I see them pop up for under-2k pretty often on various sites, and even under $1500 on occasion.



Thank you muchly my good man, i will definitely look into that when the time is right


----------

